# Swimbladder problems again:(



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My betta is still having swimbladder problems. I fasted him on Sunday, then fed him (his regular pellets)yesterday, as usual. I haven't been able to get out to get the daphnia yet. Should I fast him longer and should I move him to a smaller container since he's been floating on his side?. A smaller container ould help me moniter whether or not he's pooping.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Was there noticeable improvement before you feed him after the fast?? What size housing is he in now? If it's tiny already perhaps consider barebottom; You'll see everything in a bare bottom tank. Your water parameters, spot on? Results of latest test and when??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's in a gallon uncycled, unfiltered container. His water was just changed yesterday. He seems fine during the day but ast night and Sunday night, he was floating on his side.Should water be tested in smaller, uncycled containers?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

IMO, water should always be tested. Do you have a test kit?? Some tap water has been known to be funky.
What is your maintenance routine? Water conditioner used at w/c? Frequency of w/c? I know you've posted this info on here somewhere but tell me again, please


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I change my water once a week and I use Tetra Aqasafe. Same for all my other bettas and they are fine. No, I don't have a test kit.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmm...yeah id get a test kit. Like kymmie said could be sumtin with your water. Go get the daphnia too lol!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You'd think that the others would be acting that way if it was the water.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Not necessarily so. I had an ich outbreak in my 100g and some clowns were more severly infected than the other clowns. Different fish (of the same species) can have differing levels of immunity & susceptibility.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He seems to be ok tonight, so far.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Good news. Keep us posted!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks. He's not real happy about being in a smaller container but he seems ok so far.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Just wondering...how's he doing today?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's floating off and on. Petsmart didn't have freeze dried daphnia and I just don't want to mess with the frozen. I'm going to look at another petstore in another day or two. I don't drive and have to have someone to take me. He DID poop a little. I haven't really fed him in the last few days.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

You could also use a pea instead of daphnia. Its probably in your house already so you wouldn't have to go anywhere.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I may try that if he doesn't get any better. He's been pooping and not floating as much. I'm going to put him back in his regular home tomorrow.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you have a heater? My rescue betta had swim bladder issues off and on until I took him in. Now that he's in a heated tank among other changes he's never had a problem.

If I had to make a guess I'd say that it is because at lower temps the body can not metabolize correctly, leading to constipation and consequent pressure on the swim bladder. If you don't have a heater I'd strongly suggest that you get at least a 2.5 gallon tank and heat it. I wouldn't put him in a smaller tank for treatment either, it isn't going to do him any good and water quality will just deteriorate faster, leading to more stressful water changes.

I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Kim, can a heater be put in a 1 and 1/2 gal or 2 gal acrylic critter keeper?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He seems better the last 2 days. (crossing my fingers) He's back in his regular container now. I put him in there to monitor his pooping. I guess I could have done that in his permanant home and just took the rocks out. I'm going to fast my fish once a week and feed the daphnia.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Your daphnia will be there tomorrow. I just tracked my FedEx shipment online and delivery is expected tomorrow so hopefully that will help. Hope so...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, Aunt Kymmie. We are having an ice storm right now so it may not be until the next day.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I just tracked it and it's saying it was out for delivery at 7am this morning. I'm sure it's going to be held up until tomorrow. How's your betta doing today??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He was fine the last 2 days but is floating a little tonight. I may start soaking the pellets before feeding them to him and see if that helps.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We had this huge ice storm so I guess the package will coe tomorrow.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

You said that you "had" a storm so hopefully the storm is now gone & that you're (and your bettas!) staying warm


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, its over now and we didn't lose power thank goodness.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just got the daphnia.  Thank you so much, Kym, for all your help. I'll feed him some tonight for dinner.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

You could probably heat a 2 gal. with a 25 watt adjustable heater. Just make sure you set it right so it doesn't overheat. I don't like the mini heater pads because they don't have a thermostat so they don't keep a constant temperature unless your house stays the same temperature all the time, and even then they can still over or under heat.


----------



## geminidragn (Jan 17, 2008)

Fast him and then feed him a pea. 

If frozen then heat up in microwave then peel it, mash it and then feed him don't worry if it sinks and he doesn't eat right away.

If canned then just peel it and mash it and then feed it to him.

Feed it to him in the morning and then at night and then fast him again for a day. 

This helped with my beta before.

Good luck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A 25 watt adjustable heater would be better than nothing, wouldn't it? If I kept an eye on it?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

^^Yes, I don't really think you'd have any problems with it at all. I personally love heaters by Visi-Therm, so I'd get the 25 watt Stealth model if you can find it.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with Kim on the heaters. I'd feed the daphnia first, before trying a pea. I swear by the dapnia as I feel it's much more natural and would be found in a normal part of a betta's diet. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OK, I'm trying it out. Daphnia are awfully tiny! Should fit good in his little mouth. lol


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, they are tiny! Don't forget to hydrate


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I did for about 10 minutes. I can't tell if he ate them or not, their so small. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's still floating. I'll try feeding him some more tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Now he's resting on the bottom. He's been swimming around from top to bottom so I hope he'll be ok.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

This sounds like improvement to me. Fingers crossed...


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

hows fishy doing??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's resting on the bottom right now, which he never did during the swimbladder episode. I hope he's over this. I've been feeling a little guilty because I don't have heaters for them but I just don't have room or have $$$ for tanks with heaters. If I DID do it, it would have to be one at a time and I worry about all the electricity that stuff would use.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah i hear ya. hopefully he is getting better.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I hope so too.Thanks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Update: So far, so good. Merlot is swimming around and is flaring at my female, whose container is right next to hs. He's liking the daphnia. Tomorrow all my fish will be fasted.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh cool sounds good!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

This is great progress. Maybe it's time we start recommending daphnia instead of the pea for swimbladder issues related to constipation in bettas???


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree. And guess what??? I just had a 2 and a half gallon tank GIVEN t me by a neighbor!! It's got a heater in it and I'll work on getting it set up later or tomorrow. But I'm not going to use a filter or cycle it. I think having a heater is the most important thing right now.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, what a nice gift. Will this be Merlot's new home??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not too sure which one to put in it but since Merlot has been having the swimbladder issues, it may be him.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Knowing you you'll be adding a betta, instead of moving one. You're considering it, aren't you???


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm always considering a new betta. lol But we'll see.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just checked out the heater I was given and its a Junior 7.5 watt and I don't like it. Its not adjustable so I may go shopping for an adjustible one. I want a dependable one. I'm going to look for the 25 watt Stealth visitherm that Kim reccommended.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I use those same heaters and swear by them. Good choice.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hopefully, Petsmart will have them. If I can't find one I may order one online.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Petsmart has them but they are much more expensive. I'd print off the price from their online store and see if they'll match it. Mine did for me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ok, thanks for the tip.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This tank I was given was in a garage for a few years. How should I clean it before using? I already rinsed it good in hot water.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I've always used a distilled vinegar/water combo to scrub, then rinse very well afterwards.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ok, thanks for all your help.  I'll clean it with vinegar and water.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Would the Hydor be ok f I can't find the Stealth? 25 watts for a 2.5 gal, right?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I got my Stealth at Petco, so you could try there. I haven't used a Hydor before, but I know some people do. I haven't really heard anything about them either *shrugs*.

25 watt should be fine. It's as small as the adjustable ones come.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't have a Petco but I'm getting ready to walk to Petsmart to see what they have. I've seen Hydo there before but then I wasn't shopping for one at the time either. lol I DO want an adjustable one. Oh, and come to find out, my new tank is 4 gallons. Should I still go with a 25 watt?


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Should be fine for 4 gallons. Good luck!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh, that's great that it's actually 4 gallons! I'm sure your betta will appreciate the extra space. Just so you know, the general rule for heaters is 5 watts per gallon, so a 25 watt heater would be fine for up to a 5 gallon tank. I have one on a 5.5 though and it does a great job still.

I always use a mild bleach solution to clean anything that I don't know what has been in it. I do this because I'm neurotic and I want to kill any germs, parasites, etc. You have to rinse it REALLY well though because bleach can kill/poison your fish. I've never had any problems other than my mom yelling at me for using too much water though!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, after nearly busting my rear on the ice to get to Petsmart, I didn't find what I wanted.  The only 25 watt they had was a Hydor that was not adjustible. I may look at Marine Depot to see what the have.The Stealth at Petsmart had only 50 watts and higher.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, I decided to order from Drs Foster and Smith. Its too much of a hassle for me to try to go to different places looking for one. So I got the Stealth Visitherm 25 watt heater. YAY! The shipping costs an arm and a leg so that wasn't so good. The good thing is that the heater was 15% off.  But anyway, my poor little fish will have to wait another week to 10 days to be put in his new, warm home. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My tank is plastic. Will the vinegar still be ok to clean it with? If so, how much should I use?


----------



## achelle3 (May 21, 2008)

Hey, how's your fish doing??
My betta Kale had a swim bladder problem last summer. I tried doing the pea thing, as that's all I heard to help. I used a bettafix remedy and tried other similar things. He was on his side for so long(more than a month, maybe 2). I can't believe he survived, because a few times I was sure he was about to die. He would float on his side, then finally was able to at least get down to the bottom and underneath a fake plant I've got in there. That was all that held him down. He ate normally and everything, just couldn't swim because he'd float to the top. 
I'm happy to say he's still alive now :-D I've had him for over a year now. And I got another betta, because the poor guy would never have been chosen at Wal-Mart.. really dislike how they deal with the bettas. The newest one has one huge eye and he's a small little guy compared to Kale..
Anyways, just wondering if your fishie was still floating or what?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Its really wierd. He floats on and off. Sometimes he swims up and down like normal then he floats off and on for a few days.Mine eats like normal, too. Thanks for asking.  Yeah, Walmart is terrible about taking care of their fish. I hear all kinds of horror stories. My Walmart doesn't have fish, thank goodness. My Petsmart is pretty good though and thats where I get my fish.


----------



## achelle3 (May 21, 2008)

Hmm, well your fish seems to be hardy so he can survive I'm sure.  I don't understand exactly what's wrong, but he's been doing it for a while and it's similar to what my fish did. 
I think I did get Kale from Wal-mart too, usually take pity on the poor things, so then I give them a much better place to live. The other betta I've got doesn't eat as much, poor guy can't see right with his eye so it's hard to get him to eat. 
Good luck getting your fish back to his normal self!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

